# New grain-free kibble by Solid Gold



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

My daughter has emailed me with news of a new Solid Gold product with no grains.

It's called Barking at the Moon Adult Dog Food, and its ingredient list follows:

Product Description 
------------------------------------------------------------------------
New! Grain Free, High Protein, Low Carbohydrate dry dog food for performance dogs. 

Guaranteed Analysis: 
Crude Protein, min 42%
Crude Fat, min 20% 
Crude Fiber, max 4%
Moisture, max 10%

465 kcal / cup 
Ingredients 
------------------------------------------------------------------------
Turkey | Salmon | Turkey Meal | Potatoes | Salmon Meal | Eggs | Olive Oil | Flaxseed Oil | Blueberries | Tomato Pumice | Broccoli | Carrots | L-Lysine | L-Carnitine | Dried Chicory Root | Carotene | Choline Chloride | Vitamin E Supplement | Iron Proteinate | Zinc Proteinate | Yucca Schidigera Extract | Marigold Extract | Copper Proteinate | Manganese Proteinate | Potassium Iodide | Thiamine Mononitrate | Ascorbic Acid | Vitamin A Supplement | Biotin | Calcium Panthothenate | Sodium Selenite | Pyridoxine Hydrochloride | Vitamin B12 Supplement | Riboflavin | Vitamin D Supplement | Folic Acid |

While 55% of our members feed raw, that means 45% don't, so let's keep a list of excellent commercial foods going. We have discussed The Honest Kitchen dehydrated raw (thumbs up), and I know there are others we can include here.

Thanks!


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

Thanks, Connie. Something for me to consider, getting ready to flip Annie onto Innova Evo...but nice to have another to think about.

Do you know if it has taurine in it? Evo does, I've heard people say they use it as cat food. Wonder if this one does as well. I would like to get down to one type of base food for both animals and the cat is a fat-ass who needs to get on a higher-protein diet before she goes diabetic on me. :evil:


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Woody Taylor said:


> Thanks, Connie. Something for me to consider, getting ready to flip Annie onto Innova Evo...but nice to have another to think about.
> 
> Do you know if it has taurine in it? Evo does, I've heard people say they use it as cat food. Wonder if this one does as well. I would like to get down to one type of base food for both animals and the cat is a fat-ass who needs to get on a higher-protein diet before she goes diabetic on me. :evil:


Cats can't thrive on a dog food, for everything I have ever read. They are obligate carnivores (unlike dogs, who are, IMO, omvivores but way over on the carnivore end of the spectrum; dogs can live [not very well, IMO]without meat, that is, and cats cannot).

No taurine in the ingredients.

Are you considering raw for the cat?

I'm sorry, but beyond that I know very little about cat nutrition. I could look.....


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

Nope, don't look, I push this forum's topicality bad enough as it is. 

Evo has taurine in it, which is basically the big sell of cat food...cats need taurine and cannot make it on their own. (my understanding. I mean, these are cats, i don't spend a lot of time on this!) 

I can't remember who or what forum it was where someone was talking up feeding dog Evo to their cats (they make cat Evo, Connie, I'm actually mixing that into Gracie's (the fat cat) bowl as we speak).

I just would like the convenience of possibly feeding the same kibble to both.

And yeah, Connie, you probably knew this...but I was amazed at the people feeding raw to cats. I guess it makes as much sense as it does for dogs. Honest Kitchen has a cat version, Evo, etc.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Woody Taylor said:


> Thanks, Connie. Something for me to consider, getting ready to flip Annie onto Innova Evo...but nice to have another to think about.
> 
> Do you know if it has taurine in it? Evo does, I've heard people say they use it as cat food. Wonder if this one does as well. I would like to get down to one type of base food for both animals and the cat is a fat-ass who needs to get on a higher-protein diet before she goes diabetic on me. :evil:


Taurine is found in quantity in chicken liver, heart, etc.
http://cats.about.com/od/catfoodandnutrition/f/goodingred.htm
http://cats.about.com/cs/nutrition/tp/premdrycatfood.htm

Cats really really don't need any vegetation, as far as I know.

As for feeding the same kibble, I'm going to say, off the top of my head, no. Cats need more organ meat and other taurine sources than dogs. There are other reasons too.


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2006)

I accidentally fed my cats Evo. By accidentally, I mean, they continually opened my pantry and tore at the bag for weeks. Interestingly enough, my one with Irritable Bowel Syndrome had his best 3weeks ever. He was no better than normal on the Evo cat formula, though. Too rich, maybe? I think they were so drawn to it b/c the protein is so high, but Evo cat formula is around 50is percent protein, so why not just buy that?


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

Why not buy Evo Cat? I have, and I'm cutting that into Gracie's diet because she's not losing weight on the straight California Natural stuff...just wondering if I could flip Annie (the dog) and Gracie (the cat) onto Evo Dog so it would be less bag of food to flip around.

For now I will go Evo and Evo. The folks at the pet food store will love me more than ever.


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2006)

Have you tried raw w/the cat? I have a cat of the larger persuasion, and he's losing weight on a similar mixture to what I feed the mutts, minus the veggies. Lots of ground turkey, chicken wings, eggs, fish, ground beef, etc. I caught him and Widget sharing a chicken leg; they each had one end and were happily chewing together-so CUTE! Widget would NEVER share with another dog :wink: .


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

Can't do raw in my house (don't want to do raw in my house) for a lot of reasons. Evo's as close as I want to get to a raw diet for now.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Woody Taylor said:


> Can't do raw in my house (don't want to do raw in my house) for a lot of reasons. Evo's as close as I want to get to a raw diet for now.


I'm afraid I'd have to rethink raw, too, if I had toddlers! :lol:


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

Raw would be one more line-item in those divorce papers, Connie. I'm already in enough trouble for leaving out the part about GSDs shedding when I was selling my wife on why we HAD TO HAVE this breed. I had no choice, she said "what about a goldendoodle" and put me in a corner. :twisted:


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

I've always been partial to Cockapoo's... not the dog, just the name :lol:


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Mike, did you check the store near you and find some THK?


----------

